# upgrade from os x 10.4.11 to os x 10.5



## sarah88 (Apr 30, 2009)

hello, i am trying to downlaod and install software for my new phone - Samsung f480. It is telling me I need 10.5 - am I able to upgrade to this? If so, how do I do it? Is it free or do I pay? How much?

Thank you


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 30, 2009)

Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" is $129, available from retail outlets the world over.  Your best bet would be your nearest Apple Store, but the big online retailers (amazon.com, buy.com, etc.) also have it.  Make sure your computer is up-to-spec with the system requirements:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/techspecs/

You have three choices of installation:

1) Archive & Install -- preserves your applications and user accounts and installs Leopard.
2) Upgrade Install -- preserves all your applications, user accounts, settings, etc. and upgrades you to Leopard.
3) Clean Install -- erases everything on your hard drive and installs a fresh copy of Leopard.  Doesn't preserve anything, so make sure your files are backed up.


----------



## sarah88 (Apr 30, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" is $129, available from retail outlets the world over.  Your best bet would be your nearest Apple Store, but the big online retailers (amazon.com, buy.com, etc.) also have it.  Make sure your computer is up-to-spec with the system requirements:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/techspecs/
> 
> ...


thanks heaps. my computer has been going really slow lately - would this help it?


----------



## jambaman (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,
I own the original Mac MINI, with a dual core Intel Processor running OS X 1O.4.11.
I am trying to use the CLEAR mobile modem (not the home modem) to access the internet.

I went to a Mac rep. store - Springboard Media, in Philadelphia, PA.
They told me I'd have to upgrade to Snow Leopard. They knew I had system 10.4.11 and told me I'd have to buy the BOX SET upgrade.

They told me that that would take care of my upgrade to 10.5, and I could then use the Snow Leopard disc in the BOX SET to upgrade.
 They mentioned iLife, iWork, and that that would get me to system 10.5, from where I could upgrade to Snow Leopard with the Snow Leopard disc that comes with the BOX SET upgrade package.

Of course it didn't work out that way. I installed iLife and iWork, but was unable to install Snow Leopard from the Snow Leopard disc that comes with the BOX SET.

The BOX SET upgrade package costs $170. Are you guys saying I have to purchase the 10.5.xx disc at $130!!!???

That is $300 and seems outrageous to me.

Springboard Media clearly stated that all I'd have to do was to purchase the BOX SET which would take me through the entire process from 10.4.11 to Snow Leopard, with the 10.5 upgrade being done in the process.

Were they just lying or incompetent?

Are you guys really going to ask for $300 to do an upgrade???

That seems like a ridiculously high price to pay!

What's going on here?
Do I really have to pay THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS for an uprade??


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like you got the wrong impression about the box set. It includes Snow Leopard, and the 2 software suites that you mentioned, iLife, and iWork. The box set does NOT have any pieces of OS X 10.5 (Leopard), although the Snow Leopard is actually considered an upgrade disk for Leopard. 
Not really the case, though. Snow Leopard will install on any supported Mac, and the other suites will provide you with the rest of your updated Apple software. I know that  iLife in that box set won't install, unless you have already upgraded past Tiger. (10.4.11).
So, you would upgrade to Snow Leopard first.
You said that you were unable to install Snow Leopard...
What does happen when you try the Snow Leopard install like this: 
insert the Snow Leopard disk.
Restart, holding the letter C (don't wait for the disk to mount, just choose restart from the Apple menu)
Run the Snow Leopard installer, following the intructions as they appear on the screen.
The install will take quite some time, and might even appear to freeze at times (very normal), but continue to wait, giving the install up to 2 hours to complete.
If it fails, do you get any kind of message on the screen? What is that message?

One more point - Snow Leopard REQUIRES a minimum of 1GB of RAM, and runs MUCH better with 2GB or more of installed RAM memory. How much RAM memory do you have now?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 10, 2010)

> Are you guys really going to ask for $300 to do an upgrade???


Don't get the wrong impression -- just because this is "macosx.com" does not mean that this place is affiliated, endorsed or run by Apple Computer.

This place is staffed by forum volunteers no different than yourself.  No one is a paid employee of Apple Computer, and, even if they are, this is not part of their job.  This is simply a forum for discussing and helping with all things Apple... but is not a part of Apple Computer in any fashion.

We also don't charge for any help here whatsoever.


----------



## jambaman (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,
I own a Mac MINI, with a dual core Intel Processor running OS X 1O.4.11.
I am trying to use the CLEAR mobile modem (not the home modem) to access the internet.

I went to a Mac rep. store - Springboard Media, in Philadelphia, PA.
They told me I'd have to upgrade to Snow Leopard. They knew I had system 10.4.11 and told me I'd have to buy the BOX SET upgrade.

They told me that that would take care of my upgrade to 10.5, and I could then use the Snow Leopard disc in the BOX SET to upgrade.
 They mentioned iLife, iWork, and that that would get me to system 10.5, from where I could upgrade to Snow Leopard with the Snow Leopard disc that comes with the BOX SET upgrade package.

Of course it didn't work out that way. I installed iLife and iWork, but was unable to install Snow Leopard from the Snow Leopard disc that comes with the BOX SET.

The BOX SET upgrade package costs $170. Are you guys saying I have to purchase the 10.5.xx disc at $130!!!???

That is $300 and seems outrageous to me.

Springboard Media clearly stated that all I'd have to do was to purchase the BOX SET which would take me through the entire process from 10.4.11 to Snow Leopard, with the 10.5 upgrade being done in the process.

Were they just lying or incompetent?

Are you guys really going to ask for $300 to do this upgrade???

That seems like a ridiculously high price to pay!

What's going on here?
Do I really have to pay THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS???


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2010)

jambaman - 
No, you don't have to pay three hundred dollars (at least, not to me!)

How much RAM memory do you have installed in your mini?
Go to your Apple menu, then About this Mac to find out quickly.


----------



## LINB (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,
New member so be kind
I also have 10.4.11 as operating system on Mac mini . 512mb ddr sdram processor:1.59GHz PowerPCG4
I need to upgrade to to 10.5 - itunes has this as a minimum now. 
I know that I have to stick to leopard because of the RAM on my machine, Snow leopard requires at least double. 
Where can I get a copy of 10.5? that would be compatible with my machine. Most places I have tried just have Snow Leopard.
Most grateful for any help

LinB


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 7, 2012)

The reason that you cannot go past 10.5 Leopard is NOT your memory. It's your G4 processor. Your G4 cannot run Snow Leopard, so your only choice for an upgrade is Leopard.
You can find a Leopard (OS X 10.5) installer at most sites that sell Apple software (except, ironically, Apple!) One place would be Amazon.com
You may have seen prices for Leopard, further up in this same thread. Good luck finding Leopard for that cheap price.  
Leopard seems to still sell, even at ridiculous prices.

If you really want to upgrade your OS X version, you should definitely also consider upgrading your RAM memory. 512MB is the minimum for Leopard, and you will have a more reliable system if you max your memory. There's only one memory slot in your G4 mini, and you can replace that existing chip with a 1GB PC3200 SDRAM chip. That's all you can do for memory.


----------



## jambaman (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanx for the replies folx.

It's been so long I don't even remember this forum, but I solved this problem somehow.
I was able to do the upgrade I needed, at a good price...


----------

